# School project



## Shicomm (Apr 21, 2008)

A few weeks ago i got involved in a project of a school.
They organize a bunch of activities for the kids and they asked if we could have a go on budo taijutsu.
So we did  

One of the parents was very kind in shooting and supplying some nice footage. I've punched something together and put it on google video.
Here it is  

 Video 

_I've tried to embed it here but it seems not possible.
The quality might suck ( i cut it down to 320x240 ) because of the popup_


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 21, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> A few weeks ago i got involved in a project of a school.
> They organize a bunch of activities for the kids and they asked if we could have a go on budo taijutsu.
> So we did
> 
> ...


 
Very nice video, looks like they had a great time.


----------



## Shicomm (Apr 21, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> looks like they had a great time.



I think they did because we've been asked to do another run of 7 classes


----------



## kittybreed (May 8, 2008)

Great idea to get kids moving at school and to introduce the martial arts to a new audience.


----------



## ChingChuan (May 9, 2008)

Which school was it? It looks suspiciously like my school...


----------

